# Look 595 versus 595 Ultra



## Blankmaps (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi All, 

I recently discovered a crack in the head tube of my current bike - a Look 486. I took the bike back to the shop, and they contacted Look in Nevers who told them that I have the choice between a replacement 486 frame, or alternatively I can go the upgrade route by paying the difference between what my 486 frame cost me and what the new 595 frame costs. This difference amounts to €500. Lucky position to be in  , and I should mention that Look's customer service and responsiveness have been first class. 

My question is - has anyone had the chance to ride both the 595 and the 595 Ultra frames? I would be very interested in hearing any views. I've done a search of previous Look-related posts here - as well as other info on the internet - to see what I could glean. The Ultra frame supposedly has around 15% more lateral stiffness than the straight 595 frame, and the weight difference is negligible (to me anyway) at 30 grams. 

Short of any other info, my instinct is to go for the Ultra (given the intended usage - 1 day races and the odd 3 day stage race - as well as my weight (around 83 kgs) and riding style)....although I've heard a rumour that even the mighty Hushovd will probably only be using the Ultra frame when they reckon there is a good chance of a stage win, and he'll be riding the straight 595 frame otherwise. 

Any input much appreciated, and I'll be sure to post my own views once I have my new bike. 

Brendan


----------



## Blankmaps (Feb 4, 2005)

OK - just spotted the same question being asked in a very recent post by Rensho re the 585 versus the 585 Ultra. The responses are all still very relevant for my query...so thanks!


----------



## Blankmaps (Feb 4, 2005)

Sorry - not Rensho - rather Gnarly 928. I'll get my coat...


----------

